
Speeding up 802.11n: Getting the most from channel bonding - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/120082/speeding-80211n-getting-most-channel-bonding
======
martey
In 2009, Engadget wrote a more detailed tutorial about setting up a dual-band
network using an Airport Extreme: [http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/01/how-to-
set-up-dual-band-w...](http://www.engadget.com/2009/05/01/how-to-set-up-dual-
band-wifi-and-juice-your-downloads/)

